# Occupancy classification help



## Examiner (Sep 21, 2012)

Given:

Construction Type; III-B

Occupancy Use: mixed with A-2 as one of the occupancies.  Other occupancy classification is the question.

Fire Protection: Automatic fire suppression system.

Building Size: 21,000-sf

Perimeter area increase: 54%

Vodka processing area;

Facility will produce 190 proof vodka

10,000-gals of storage on site within the building

10,000-lbs of grain storage.  Grain will be crushed and processed on site within the building.  Dust collector system is used.

Building’s function:

The building is planned to be used as a mixed occupancy use with A-2 and a vodka processing area.

What is the occupancy classification of the Vodka processing area?

Is it possible to have a glass viewing window from the A-2 to the processing area?

Is the function of the Vodka making a distillery or a brewery?

Your thoughts please.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 21, 2012)

306.3 Factory Industrial F-2 Low-hazard Occupancy.

Factory industrial uses that involve the fabrication or manufacturing of noncombustible materials which during finishing, packing or processing do not involve a significant fire hazard shall be classified as F-2 occupancies and shall include, but not be limited to, the following:

Beverages: up to and including 16-percent alcohol content

Over 16% it is an F-1

Sprinklered building one-hour separation. Would need rated glazing in the viewing window


----------



## Examiner (Sep 21, 2012)

I would say that the Vodka at 190 proof would be well over 16%.  I am not a coinsure of sprits enough to determine the % of alcohol in the Vodka.  What about the storage quantity of the materials?  Will that put it in one of the Hazardous occupancy groups?


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 21, 2012)

Design as non separated then no fire resistive rating is needed between the occupancies


----------



## Examiner (Sep 21, 2012)

If it is a Group H-2 or H-3 you are not allowed the non separated option.  Sorry, I may have failed to mention the jurisdiction is under the IBC 2003.  And if I do use separated occupancies the fire barrier is required to be 4 or 3 hours.  No view glazing allowed from the A-2 side.

It’s the quantities of materials that are giving me reasons to doubt the Group F classifications.

This is to be in a downtown existing building that is just about 21,000-sf.

Also, sprinkler area increase is not allowed in a Group H occupancy.


----------



## north star (Sep 21, 2012)

*= =*

Examiner,

It's going to be an H-3 occ. group. for the onsite storage of

the 10k gallons.....See Section 307.5 in the `06 IBC.

It's a Class 1B flammable liquid.....Also, see the MSDS sheet

link:

*http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9923956*

*= =*


----------



## cda (Sep 21, 2012)

Do you need any inspection help???


----------



## TheCommish (Sep 21, 2012)

190 proof  right off the still before other processing= 95% alcohol every high, used to be called everclear, it will kill you


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 24, 2012)

Examiner,

Based on the information below the hazardous material would be classified as a IB flammable liquid.  One would need additional information on the assumed (AST's) above ground tank/container storage arrangements, pressurization and despensing.  10,000 gallons accumulative in my humble opinion will far exceed the (MAQ) maximum allowable quantiy in any permitted control area(s) arrangement via IFC or NFPA 30.  This fact coupled with the grain storage and potentials for dust accumulations would lead me to recommend having the use of Section 2701 of the 2003 IBC and requiring the ownership to seek assistance of a registered (FPE) fire protection engineer to come up with a solution the jurisdiction can accept.

Being a downtown structure any fire in this building could have the potential to tax the resources of the responding agency in addition to damaging other exposures.


----------

